# input on a lift table



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering if I could pick the brains of the more experienced before I purchase a lift table. My desires are as follows: I own a motorcycle and like the idea of having a lift table with the drop panels for changing tires. I would like a lift that would be able to be used lifting a wide variety of lawnmowers especially the heavy ones as I currently own a handy lift rated at 1000#.

The lift I am currently looking at is a K&L motorcycle lift with side extensions http://www.klsupply.com/LIFTEQUIPMENT/MC650RHYDRAULICLIFT/tabid/68/Default.aspx . I first saw this lift in a VoTech small engine's shop. I realize I could probably find a cheaper lift, but am willing to spend the money on my second lift to make sure it exceeds my future needs. 

Does anyone have any experience with this lift or any other lifts that I should be looking into before making my final decision. Thanks for all your input!!


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

just out of curiosity whats the maximum you think you will need in height? and also clearance as in how low does the table have to go? (I'm looking for one myself so I'm tagging this)


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

hotrod_magee said:


> I was wondering if I could pick the brains of the more experienced before I purchase a lift table. My desires are as follows: I own a motorcycle and like the idea of having a lift table with the drop panels for changing tires. I would like a lift that would be able to be used lifting a wide variety of lawnmowers especially the heavy ones as I currently own a handy lift rated at 1000#.
> 
> The lift I am currently looking at is a K&L motorcycle lift with side extensions http://www.klsupply.com/LIFTEQUIPMENT/MC650RHYDRAULICLIFT/tabid/68/Default.aspx . I first saw this lift in a VoTech small engine's shop. I realize I could probably find a cheaper lift, but am willing to spend the money on my second lift to make sure it exceeds my future needs.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this lift or any other lifts that I should be looking into before making my final decision. Thanks for all your input!!


That looks like a pretty nice lift! At my workplace,I use a Handy air lift like you have,and have the side extentions on it.I hate anything around where I step,so I don't know if I would like the K&L,since it has the whole subframe below the same width almost as the top.Aren't the hydro ones slow,though?

On the Handy air model I use,I even went so far as mounting the pedal valve on the side,then added a bump guard around that.So now the line is not on the floor,where I could step on it.

When I worked at a bike shop,we used the same Handy,and with a sizzers jack under the motor,and tie-downs either in the front,or rear,it was simple to r & r wheels.That was before they came out with the wheel vice for the front,though.We just had a 2x4 bolted across the front to chock the front wheel,that worked good.I guess it's all just what you're used to,and maybe the type of bike you have.I worked on Harleys.Never any cafe-type bikes.

The lift That I wish I could get is the small tractor one that is quite open underneath,that they advertize in the back pages of Power Equip Trade magazine.That would really be handy for mid-size mowers.

Hope you get a good one,and post a pic to share when you do.

Take care, 
Steve


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I work out of a normal garage, so this lift will probably go higher than I can inside, depending on what I put on it of course. My guess is the following specs: Max raised height of 40 inches, lowered height is 8.0 inches. That spec came for the site describing their MC625 lift which is the air version of the one I am looking at: http://www.klsupply.com/ProductCatalog/ProductDetails/tabid/57/Default.aspx?pid=1

I own a rocket and though I have been able to take the tires off with the handy, the drop out plates would make it a lot easier. Hydraulic lift would give me a little more lifting capacity as well as a smoother lift, which would be nice when working on my motorcycle. 

As for the area around your feet, I don't think the lifting frame is that much different from the Handy if you didn't have the sides on it. The pic shows no sides, but you can get extensions to go wide enough to put a UTV on it. I did learn since the original post that they have 2 models. One has the remote motor/pump assembly and the other has it built into the frame. I haven't decided which would be better. I agree that the less you have to walk around the better your work area. I also thought that if I bought one with the remote pump, maybe it would be able to be used on a second lift in the future (though the more I think of it I should check to see if it has the fluid capacity to do that).

Thanks for all the comments!! I love making sure I am thinking things thru before I go spend a bunch of money on shop equipment.


----------

